# Seiko Electronic



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Seiko also dabbled with electronic movements.









Here is the EL-370 (3703 - 7029) from July 1971. This one has a Cal. 3703B.



















Cheers

Paul


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Seiko 370, all time fave, yet have seen so few around.

I know they weren't made for long, and they get through batteries, but that smooth sweep of the seconds hand does it for me









D.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thats _very_ nice David.







Like that alot.

How quickly does it get through batteries?


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

According to an old post on the SCF , as little as 18 months, which is as long as I have owned this one, so we will see........

Battery powered yet able to be regulated - now keeps excellent time, was an hour a day slow when I first got it !

D.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

DAVID said:


> as little as 18 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...










18 months! If any of my battery-driven watches lasted 18 months between batteries, I'd be very pleased.







Nothing wrong with 18 months.


----------

